# my fruit flies can fly :(



## hortus (Nov 8, 2005)

the maggots that develope are flying

on a high note one of my baby mantids got him a fruit fly today


----------



## hortus (Nov 8, 2005)

seems like it takes foever for maggots to turn to flies in the media that came in my order

but for some reason my home made mix has huge maggots . and a few have turend to flies

i just wish they didnt fly around


----------



## hortus (Nov 8, 2005)

and why do the m,aggots in my homemade mix goto the top of the jar they are like on the bottom of the lid


----------



## lullaby10 (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't think that there is anything worse than maggots. They make my skin crawl.


----------



## infinity (Nov 9, 2005)

I think it's evolutionary... flies like to stay out of harms reach of predators on the ground... The walking variety probably instinctively climb. My batch did/ does the same thing - only mine didn't have a complete muslin covering, ithad air holes and they would accumulate around them specifically so try with more ventillation.

Also at what temp are you keeping them? and what species of fly? - is it the curly wing, the no-wing or the *have normal looking wings but (hopefully) can't use them* sort?

High temp usually encourages *normal* wing formation


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2005)

The maggots come out of the medium to pupate into flies. That is normal. Even flightless fruit flies will start flying again many generations later.


----------



## hortus (Nov 9, 2005)

they are the hydea or the giant kind

im keeping them at room temp our house useually stays right around 75

mine dont seem to bother with the vent holes

they just goto the top of the lid

i need to order soem wingless anyway cause these giants arent producing fast enuff ill prolly have to make a few more cultures just to feed the chinese mantids


----------

